# How do you do it?



## kev mac (3/7/15)

I'd love to hear your views on coils i.e.single,dual tri,quad.what ,when and why you use each style or do you use one type exclusively?


----------



## Marzuq (3/7/15)

My coils are built based on the device I use. I prefer dual coils. Diameter and resistance is dependant on atty and juice. 
Tanks I generally build 8 wraps 2mm ID dual coil. Comes out to about 0.4 ohm with 26 g wire. 
Drippers on the other hand I build with 24g to 0.2ohm. 
Every Vaper has his own preference to suit his vaping style.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kev mac (3/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> My coils are built based on the device I use. I prefer dual coils. Diameter and resistance is dependant on atty and juice.
> Tanks I generally build 8 wraps 2mm ID dual coil. Comes out to about 0.4 ohm with 26 g wire.
> Drippers on the other hand I build with 24g to 0.2ohm.
> Every Vaper has his own preference to suit his vaping style.


I've been studying up on this and find it to be one of the more involved aspects in vapeing as it has such a great effect on your vape.


----------



## Marzuq (3/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I've been studying up on this and find it to be one of the more involved aspects in vapeing as it has such a great effect on your vape.


 Agreed. Takes a while to find your personal preference. The building and rebuilding of coils until I found the perfect build was the best part. Not only did I improve my coil building skill but it also showed me that building coils is a huge part of fulfilling my vape experience.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (4/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Agreed. Takes a while to find your personal preference. The building and rebuilding of coils until I found the perfect build was the best part. Not only did I improve my coil building skill but it also showed me that building coils is a huge part of fulfilling my vape experience.


I never dreamed when picking up my first ego pen that I was embarking on a journey.I'm having a ball w/ the vapeing hobby and meeting so many interesting and cool people, this thing is just so huge in scope... amazing !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Hi @kev mac 

As far as duals versus singles go - I have duals in my Nuppin atties but singles on everything else.

Duals are interesting, because if built in parallel, the power is shared between each coil.
So if you have 15 Watts on a single, you need to apply 30 Watts on a dual to get 15 Watts on each coil.
But having said that, all else equal, you do get double the vaporisation, double the vapour and double the juice consumption. I think it depends on the atty you are using as to whether it can bring out the best in duals. 

As for flavour itself, in my experiences I do not get better flavour on duals. I get more volume of vapour. Sometimes this is very pleasing, but mostly the flavour is not quite as satisfying as on a single coil. It may just be my building and wicking skills or my equipment. 

I still have loads and loads to experiment with - so my experiences are "so far"...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Attempting my first build this weekend, read so many forum posts and watched countless YouTube videos, still daunting but excited as @Marzuq stated, building the coil(s) is part of the vaping experience and will post pictures on my humble first attempts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Attempting my first build this weekend, read so many forum posts and watched countless YouTube videos, still daunting but excited as @Marzuq stated, building the coil(s) is part of the vaping experience and will post pictures on my humble first attempts.



Go for it @DarkSide
Looking forward to hearing how it works for you.

What wire have you got and what type of coil are you going to build first?


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Go for it @DarkSide
> Looking forward to hearing how it works for you.
> 
> What wire have you got and what type of coil are you going to build first?



I have 24, 26 and 28 Kanthal, ohm meter, Universal Tools coiling kit, two packs of cotton sheets, cutters, long nose pliers, cordless drill fully charged and one tranquiliser, for just in case! I know what to do with the tranquiliser, as for the rest, will give it my best attempt(s).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> I have 24, 26 and 28 Kanthal, ohm meter, Universal Tools coiling kit, two packs of cotton sheets, cutters, long nose pliers, cordless drill fully charged and one tranquiliser, for just in case! I know what to do with the tranquiliser, as for the rest, will give it my best attempt(s).


Please explain "tranquillizer"?


----------



## hands (5/7/15)

building coils and finding the wick that works for you on the device you are using is a lot of fun. after a while you will find what works for what. watching video's and reading posts is a great way to start and you will soon find that there are no 1 size fits all and only what works for you. wick also has a good part to play in all this. get them all and experiment with different juices.
i like a single coil 28g,8 raps, 2mm id and rayon for both my cyclone and rm2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

I'm with you on this.Wild avatar you've got there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (5/7/15)

Don't be afraid to junk it!

I know when I started building, I was quite impressed with my builds in terms of how good they looked. I also didn't want to waste a perfectly good piece of kanthal. But there was much room for improvement and the results weren't great in vape experience although I thought they were at the time but knew something was missing like not enough flavour or vapour etc.

Some tips:
Positioning - close to the airholes and lined up with the airholes makes the biggest positive difference to me. 

Equal wraps - if you going dual, they need to be even to heat up evenly. I found some atties need 1 coil to be rolled the opposite way or reverse direction due to the way the posts work which means you have to half unwrap or extra wrap one to fit which makes them uneven. Other atties can have both rolled the same. 

Post position - if you can turn the center post make sure it is facing a direction connect the legs evenly. 

Leg length - often to the above point, you find 1 leg a a lot longer than the other resulting in a different resistance than you tried to build and uneven heating. 

Number of wraps - try to get around 7 so adjust the diameter to get to that with the guage wire you're using. 

Dry burn - often the kanthal has impurities that you could taste weird chemicals so dry burn and rinse them. 

Tighten - when building, its hard to work out the kinks straight up. these could cause some gaps and the legs to get loose after they heat up, straighten up, & settle. I find a good dry burn, then tightening the post screws again while it's still hot stops the legs from coming loose soon after. 

Tension - not necessary but I find heating the coil and inserting the coiling rod quickly and pulling tight into place helps keep their shape, keep them in place, & clears out hot legs. I also do this on much older coils to refresh them. I also hold both ends of the kanthal with a plier and pull tightly on the rod I'm building on to make sure it keeps to the diameter I want. This is extra that is cut off after placing the coil as plier will damage the kanthal at the contact point. 

Compression - if you want tightly packed microcoils. Don't do it on spaced coils. I heat them and then compress from either end with a pkiar while still hot. This helps with any unwanted gaps. I usually find the first wrap isn't tight. I do this or I roll an extra wrap or 2 and then open the end that isn't close to get to the right number of wraps. 

Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/7/15)

@kev mac, off topic and a little late but happy 4th of July for yesterday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/7/15)

I have tried a bunch of coils and find the most satisfaction with around 0.4-0.5ohm dual micro-coils with 28guage.

I am going to try 26g next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Please explain "tranquillizer"?



tranquiliser = UK or "the Queens English" and tranquillizer, as you have stated, is the way those Americans (who cannot spell)...spell it.
Little white tablet to be taken in times of great stress as in attempting your first coil build from goodies received via vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/7/15)

24G Dual coils work fine for me with a 20A and above batteries, If the amps are lower on thick wire the battery seems to struggle a bit more to heat it. So I'd say with lower amp batteries and thinner wire single is better, perfect flavor without burning wicks, and with higher amps, thicker wire dual works better (for me). Most of my builds are 0.2 or 0.3 and usually 3mm. But as far as flavour goes I think there is a lot more to it than single/double. More a ratio of coil/wick/air/temp/VG_PG/and MOD. If one lacks so does the flavour. I like thicker wire for the soul purpose of rewicking, the coils are solid so I don't have to take care to not bend it, can jus pull out rewick done...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zenooph (21/7/15)

I love building coils, the more complicated the better. I basically use the last coil I've built until I build a better one.

The only constant really is a single on my subtank and doubles on my Mutation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (21/7/15)

Don't get 22G...Noob mistake from me...I will use it to make wire hangers for the wife...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zenooph (21/7/15)

@WillieRoux Wow! What resistance were you aiming for? 0.05ohms?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Thanks to all for great advice


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

My preference is for simple dual coils using 24 or 26 gauge, rayon has become my wick of choice.


----------



## Zenooph (23/7/15)

@Alex Any specific reason you prefer Rayon, or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Alex said:


> My preference is for simple dual coils using 24 or 26 gauge, rayon has become my wick of choice.


Been loving the rayon


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> @Alex Any specific reason you prefer Rayon, or is it just a personal preference?



Hard to say man, I just prefer many things about it, easy to re-wick, last me ages with all my swamp juices. good flavour. I have all the other stuff, but I just keep choosing the rayon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> @Alex Any specific reason you prefer Rayon, or is it just a personal preference?


Hi Zenooph@ I like rayon for it's consistent texture and it seems to carry the flavor better than cotton imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph (23/7/15)

It's weird, I feel like Japanese cotton wicks easier than rayon. And a dry hit on rayon is just nasty! 

Sent from my mind


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> It's weird, I feel like Japanese cotton wicks easier than rayon. And a dry hit on rayon is just nasty!
> 
> Sent from my mind


Have been using it on my t.c mod and have been lucky to avoid the dreaded dry hit on my regulated non t.c and mechs',luckily we all have varied tastes or vapeing would be kinda boring.


----------



## Zenooph (23/7/15)

I just love all the different options we as vapers have! 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

